# brea - chapapote



## kate

No sé cómo se dice en inglés brea o chapapote.  Es la sustancia, el material negro, con el que se pavimentan las calles. Gracias.


----------



## Sallyb36

Tarmac es la palabra inglesa, es una versión corta de tarmacadum, pero nadie dice la palabra entera, se suele decir tarmac.


----------



## Eugin

¡Hola, kate! No conozco los términos ni grea ni chapapote, pero si te referís a ese material negro, creo que es "_brea_" y se traduce: *pitch* o *tar.*  ¡¡Espero te sirva!


----------



## kate

Gracias, Sallyb y Eugin.  Creo que estaba errada, ¡la palabra es brea!  Con razón no la encontraba.


----------



## lopusqueiro

Chapapote procede  de la lengua  nahuatle (México),formada por dos palabras, CHA igual a cosa pegagosa y la otra papote igual a perfume (substancia). Brea,alquitrán. ALQUITRÁN  es otra palabra que utilizamos mucho aquí, pero esta palabra es de origen árabe.


----------



## Monty88

En el País Vasco no se llama Chapapote, sino Galipó. Es por el simpático barco mercante francés, el Galipeau, que se dedicaba a limpiar sus tanques de gasolina justo delante de nuestras costas durante la década de los 60-70.
Un abrazo


----------



## Botitas36

Aunque hayan pasado casi diez años, me gustaría matizar un poco el mensaje de sallyb.

Al menos en Estados Unidos, no solemos emplear la palabra "tarmac" para referirnos a la sustancia, sino a una vía que se hace de esa sustancia. Por ejemplo, solemos decir que 'the plane is on the tarmac ' pero no veo muy probable que alguien diga que nuestras calles se pavimentan con tarmac.


----------



## Ferrol

Pienso que "brea", chapapote" o "galipø" equivalen a
"pitch"



*Chemistry*a dark, sticky, thick substance used for repairing holes in ships or for paving roads, made from coal tar or wood tar.


----------



## macame

Hola:
El material con el que se pavimentan las calles es el asfalto = _asphalt, blacktop, tarmac (tarmacadam/macadam)_.
Alquitrán/Chapapote = _Tar_
Brea = _Tar/Pitch_
También se usa chapapote (sobre todo en Galicia y Asturias) para referirse al combustible derramado por los barcos y que llega a la costa (como en el caso del Prestige y actualmente el pesquero ruso hundido cerca de Gran Canaria).


----------



## 5-ht

macame said:


> Hola:
> El material con el que se pavimentan las calles es el asfalto = _asphalt, blacktop, tarmac (tarmacadam/macadam)_.


Yo he oído que la calle ha sido asfaltada con alquitrán, ¿es posible?


----------



## macame

5-ht said:


> Yo he oído que la calle ha sido asfaltada con alquitrán, ¿es posible?



Sí, entre los múltiples usos del alquitrán también está ese, aunque a veces se llama erróneamente alquitrán al asfalto.


----------



## Janis Joplin

lopusqueiro said:


> Chapapote procede  de la lengua  nahuatle (Mexico),formada por dos palabras, CHA igual a cosa pegagosa y la otra papote igual a perfume (substancia).Brea,alquitran. ALQUITRAN  es otra palabra que utilizamos mucho aqui, pero esta palabra es de origen arabe.



Mmm interesante y sin embargo en esta parte de México decimos chap*O*pote no chap*A*pote, sinónimo de brea.

Se usa en techos y calles/carreteras, es el equivalente a *pitch* en inglés.


----------



## EddieZumac

Janis Joplin said:


> Mmm interesante y sin embargo en esta parte de México decimos chap*O*pote no chap*A*pote, sinónimo de brea.
> 
> Se usa en techos y calles/carreteras, es el equivalente a *pitch* en inglés.


Yes, chap*o*pote, equivalent to tar.


----------

